

Is Internet Explorer For The Dumb? A New Study Suggests Exactly That. - rbanffy
http://www.aptiquant.com/news/is-internet-explorer-for-the-dumb-a-new-study-suggests-exactly-that/

======
hugh3
Duplicate of a story from yesterday, and it wasn't a very good story then
either.

